# Nokia N70 or N72



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 9, 2006)

*N72 or N70*

Which of these is a better  phone N70 or N72?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

For me n70


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

I think that N72 is better. It has better looks (atleast thats what i think) and only lacks superfluous (read useless in india) features like 3G, WCDMA/UMTS, video calling, front camera that the N70 has.  And it is also cheaper than N70. Thus its also represents good value for money, more so than N70.


----------



## reddick (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

N70 rocks than N72...It got much features n functions than N72.Looks solid n sexy.Gives u more speedy internet conn.Users of N70 r more than N72 in India etc. etc. etc.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

n72 sux, it has got a very small keypad, plus looks like keypad is a sticker, camera shutter (or watevr its called) is very loose, easily opens up...

n70 is good... go for it!!


----------



## reddick (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

Yeah...i'm going to give d same views for N72


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

Can anyone give me the latest price of Nokia N70?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 15, 2006)

I want to buy a phone next month. I want the following:

-2MP camera
-262k screen color
-GPRS
-Bluetooth
-Infrared
-FM radio
-MP3 player
-Headset

My budget is around 15-16k. I have heard that the N70 and N72 can fall into that price range and has all the above features. Can anyone confirm the price? And if given a choice between only N70 and N72, which one should I buy?

What are the prices of the other N-series phones?

Any other choices in this price range with the above features?

Thank you.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 15, 2006)

N72-15k
N70-17k
N71-19k
N73-23k approx.
N90-22k 
N91-25k
N80-27k approx.
N93-29k.
Go for N70 if you can stretch your budget. Otherwise go for N72. I'll also suggest Nokia 3250 as it falls in your budget and has all the features that you want. It costs 15k.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2006)

Another phone in that range would be Sony Ericsson W810i. Perfectly fits the description. This will be a good buy unless you really want a symbian phone.
I don't know how much will 3250 cost but that's another phone that you can look at.


----------



## Kenu (Sep 15, 2006)

N72 is a better buy ... Just buy the N72, forget N70 forget second camera which has no-use.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 15, 2006)

n70


----------



## sam_1710 (Sep 15, 2006)

N70 is a better option.... 
mee too was confused wid da two.... finally settled wid N70 ....(got it last week for Rs.16900/-)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your inputs. Today I enquired about the price of both N70 and N72 and was qouted a price of Rs.15400 for the N72 and Rs.16k something for the N70.

@tech_your_future: what are the prices of SE W810i and Nokia 3250? Does these have *all* the features that I have mentioned?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2006)

I am not sure of the prices but W810i has all the features. If I remember right, 3250 doesn't have Infrared but I don't really see much use of it cos of bluetooth, maybe you have some reason for it.
You can just check up for these phones and compare them on www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Kenu (Sep 15, 2006)

My friend has taken the N72 - black today .. its amazing 

it has data cable which u can use to connect car cdplayer


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 16, 2006)

*Nokia N72 is better !!*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I want to buy a phone next month. I want the following:
> 
> -2MP camera , -262k screen color, -GPRS, -Bluetooth, -Infrared, -FM radio, -MP3 player, -Headset
> 
> ...


 Hey .. last month my friend took me to mkt for same reason, I told him to buy N72 bcoz its better value for money. ..but he took n70 instead, ha ha ..regretting now he is saying that he should have taken n72 n saved 900rs, for virtually same phone.

as for some other phones .. u can have 3250,w810i, or  w700i, D820 or E730.. you can try these.. too all good phones, 3250 has a little software problem..but a good phone

<N70 vs N72> .. I would suggest you N72 .. Its new .. looks sort of better than n70, performance compartively better,  FM Stereo, 2MP are all there. n72 has a 128MB Mini-SD-Card .. so if you change to another phone it can be used with future N-Series phone.(think about it)

Regards


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 16, 2006)

And so in case of N70/N72, will I get a memory card? Please tell the capacity. And how much does, say a 512MB/1GB (if available) card cost?


----------



## reddick (Sep 16, 2006)

Search before asking...Their r upto 5-6 topics been discussed earlier abt N-series n price list 
Anyway u shud go for N70...It ROCKS than N72


----------



## sam_1710 (Sep 16, 2006)

dont get nokia 3250... it lacks da 'FLASH' which is an essential.. and also the pics taken from dat camera have no clarity...seems to have lot of noise...!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 16, 2006)

N70/N72 only come with a 64mb dv rs mmc. 512mb costs 650 and 1gb costs 1100 in mumbai. Btw nokia 3250 comes with a 512mb micro-sd. I'll suggest you go for 3250. It has a better music player, louder speaker, 3.5mm slot to connect your own headphones, and comes with a 512mb card. At 15k i think its a good deal. If you like sonyericsson you can check out the w810i which comes at a similar price.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2006)

leave the rs dv mmcs out of the discussion cos they r too cheap now.... btw n70 is defi better than n72 cos its got 3g so is future proof.....


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 16, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> leave the rs dv mmcs out of the discussion cos they r too cheap now.... btw n70 is defi better than n72 cos its got 3g so is future proof.....


@pathiks do you really think that our indian telecom companies will bring 3g to india in the next couple of years. I don't think so. These people are all show and no go. They can't even provide us with decent gprs connection leave alone provide 3g. Even if they do they will charge a fortune for it similar to what they did to gprs back when it was launched. I for once would love to be proved wrong by our telecom companies on this matter. But something tells me they wont.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 16, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> And so in case of N70/N72, will I get a memory card? Please tell the capacity. And how much does, say a 512MB/1GB (if available) card cost?


 If u read carefully i mentioned that. ok N70 has MMC-Mobile 64/128MB depend on location. N72 has new memory card, like in N-80, thats why I said it can be plugged into other Nseries phones too, its Mini SD Card... as for in delhi they are giving 128MB with the pack.
for more .. try the Transcend (www.transcendusa.com) or Kingston(www.kingston.com) only no other.



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> pathiks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly  ... 3G is not coming to india any sooner .. forget it guyz .. even its not launched in any big city in India yet .. even not in anyother big city in the world. How can we expect it to comeout all over india .. when no testing or something taking place in delhi or chennai.  
@krazyfrog .. you are right they are not able to provide the good gprs here.
every where u get only 4KBps download speed ... even though AirTel claims that they have EDGE in delhi.. 


*Has anyone used the front camera on 6680, N70, N73 .. I guess not.
If not then why you pay for extra camera .. which u will never use.
Now forget the 3G part..for now*


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

another thread is goin on .. ..whats happening .. where are the mods

@digitized .. *if u ask the same question in another hread u will get same reply.
Go for N72 its better than N70*



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> N70 rocks than N72...It got much features n functions than N72.Looks solid n sexy.Gives u more speedy internet conn.Users of N70 r more than N72 in India etc. etc. etc.


  blah .. what is this comparision.. more users of N70 ... 
bhai saab N70 is old product .. was launched earlier .. so definitly has more users now .. infact that is the +point for N72 .. less users


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: N72 or N70*

n70 really rockz!!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2006)

Threads merged since both are on same topic.
@mobilegeek you could have reported the post.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 17, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Threads merged since both are on same topic.
> @mobilegeek you could have reported the post.


 ya actually there was a server error. ok buddy Next time I will keep this in mind..


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 20, 2006)

N70 is good.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 21, 2006)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> N70 is good.


 ya we know N70 is good, 

and N72 is better


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2006)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> ya we know N70 is good,
> 
> and N72 is better



So I am still getting confused as to what should I buy, the 70 or the 72??? give one final suggestion and i will buy that, not to worry. thanks to everyone for their valuable opinions.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 21, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> So I am still getting confused as to what should I buy, the 70 or the 72??? give one final suggestion and i will buy that, not to worry. thanks to everyone for their valuable opinions.


Final Suggestion .. If are confused on this .. Ok I give you few points then u can decide..
- Save around a thousand rupees buying n72 instead of n70
- N72 is the new from the N series..
- N72 doesn't have 3G don't worry about that bcoz no telcom operator
has got the license for it .. implementing is far away.. for more read my post above
- if u are confused between the only thing front camera bet the 2, if no video calling it has no use.. for other use it sucks . its 640x480, obviously u wont use it .. when u have a much better camera available at back. 
  - all things same .. 
- You have Visual Radio in it also .. u you can enjoy that if u use.
- It has EDGE .. so better connectivity
- N72 comes with a cable .. that u can use to connect to car audio n listen from car speakers.
- it has 128MB SD-Card .. (future proof same as in N80, N73)


----------



## maxxkumar (Sep 24, 2006)

*Help(price of n70 in delhi)*

hi friends,
tnx 4 giving so much of info on n70 n n72 i am going to buy n70 frm delhi can anybody plz tell me what is the actual price of n70.
n suggest me should i buy n70 or n72.
plz reply soon i m waiting in ,i put up in noida..tell me frm where should i buy the mobile.
does n70 has data cable option to connect to pc like n 72 has.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 24, 2006)

yup n70 does hav a data cable..nd most likely 3g services in india shd b launchd within a yr.. So n70 is the better choice.. As for the mmcs.. U get 1gb rsdv 4 1.1k and sd 4 1.4k.. Also the rsdv can b used in most of the present fones.. My choice ll always b the n70 atleast 4 nw


----------



## maxxkumar (Sep 25, 2006)

*Help needed to buy n70 and n72*

Hi friends thnx for ur support plz tell me which mobile i go for n70 and n72 reply soon.
Plz give the drawback if i buy n70 not n72 and vice versa.


----------



## Spawn Freak (Sep 27, 2006)

TRAI has given thumbs up for 3G and testing is already going on in Delhi, Mumbai, Chandigarh, Chennai etc.

Go 4 N70. It's future proof and India will see 3G in The 1st or 2nd quarter of 2007. If u can change handset later then buy N72 now. But i still recomend N70. 

Man, 3G is really great and i've used it when i went to London during vacations in june. Awsome speeds, live football matches and the ultra cool VIDEO CALLING.... wow

Even N95 has been launched which is 3.5G....


----------



## abhi_alpha_beta (Sep 27, 2006)

i read in todays newspaper that 3g services will be rolled out only after 1-2years,trai has not even alloted the 3g spectrum until now


----------



## mehulved (Sep 27, 2006)

How can one think of 3G when even GPRS isn't well implemented by Mobile Service Providers and how many people will be able to afford 3G when it will be launched, it will be highly priced. So, IMO 3G should be left out of the discussion.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 28, 2006)

abhi_alpha_beta said:
			
		

> i read in todays newspaper that 3g services will be rolled out only after 1-2years,trai has not even alloted the 3g spectrum until now


True man ..  thats what i posted in other thread.. dont know where people getting news from .. 
they have seeked the approval .. but its not granted as yet



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> How can one think of 3G when even GPRS isn't well implemented by Mobile Service Providers and how many people will be able to afford 3G when it will be launched, it will be highly priced. So, IMO 3G should be left out of the discussion.


  Exactly .. I completely agree 

No one has been able to provide the best quality 2 G & 2.5 G yet  .. I have been using AirTel GPRS for long and  been listening to their press reports that they Launched EDGE .. then extended it ..crap
It sucks .. theoretically .. It should have around 234kbps in EDGE .. but its not good, even bad as Dialup here.. If there are more connections .. then they need to setup more capacity .. but they arent doin that. more connection means they have more people .. means they have more profit ..So they are supposed to give more speed to us.there are many areas where AirTel Hutch Reliance Network fails, n there are places where BSNL not works.. They should better provide the basic service first. High speed GPRS (EDGE) doesn't work properly in Delhi..  Don't know what happen to 3G..


----------



## The SHARK (Oct 12, 2006)

N72 is good.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 13, 2006)

hey go for n73 its the latest in the raec of nseries phones from nokia costs 23k~24k


----------



## Spawn Freak (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Nokia N72 is better !!*



			
				mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Hey .. last month my friend took me to mkt for same reason, I told him to buy N72 bcoz its better value for money. ..but he took n70 instead, ha ha ..regretting now he is saying that he should have taken n72 n saved 900rs, for virtually same phone.
> 
> as for some other phones .. u can have 3250,w810i, or  w700i, D820 or E730.. you can try these.. too all good phones, 3250 has a little software problem..but a good phone
> 
> ...



Dude, u knw wat is 3G?

Atleast u shd thank nokia that they r giving u 3G phone (N70) for a minor difference of 900 bucks in the same casing of N72...
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> do you really think that our indian telecom companies will bring 3g to india in the next couple of years..



Dude, 3G is going to b launched in a couple of month not years....


----------



## rollcage (Nov 7, 2006)

*@Spawn Freak

Dont bump the already discussed threads...*

,,,



			
				Spawn Freak said:
			
		

> Dude, u knw wat is 3G?


Do you




> Atleast u shd thank nokia that they r giving u 3G phone (N70) for a minor difference of 900 bucks in the same casing of N72...


we thank nokia ... lol
__________




> Dude, 3G is going to b launched in a couple of month not years....



hahahahh
 ... abe 2months have passed since the guy posted that 
 .. Where is ur 3G  

..
*
thats why Dont bump the old threads .. *


----------

